

What tools/techniques would your ideal developer/team use? - panjaro

If you would to imagine best developer&#x2F; team based on the tools, techniques and other artifacts, what would they be?<p>For example, for me version control,testing, no d<i></i>k-heads is a must !
======
rebootthesystem
Wrong way to look at it. Tools don't matter. They change comstantly. In my
over thirty years in engineering and product development (hardware and
software) I'd say only four things matter:

Design. Planning. Process. People.

~~~
panjaro
Tools in a sense like the type not a product. For example JIRA is a product
but Bug Tracker is a type of tool.

